# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  sdk اندروید در دلفی xe4 کجاست

## ebino1363

سلام دوستان چرا در دلفی ایکس ای 4
 به اس دی کای اندروید دسترسی ندارم و تنها محیط ios, را برای برنامه نویسی موبایل د اختیار دارم برای اندرویدچطور باید بنویسم

----------


## pop_0098

در دلفی باید skd ها را دانلود کنید میتونید از بسته های sdk اندروید تو سایت های دانلود استفاده کنید

تو تنظیمات ide رفته و تنظیمات مسیر sdk های جدید را بهش معرفی کنید هیچ کار سختی نیست

مسیر اصلی sdk ها تو مسیر زیر هست

C:\Users\Public\Documents\Embarcadero\Studio\20.0

نسخه 20 مربوط به ورژن دلفی من نسخه 10.3.1 مسیر کامل برای اخرین نسخه اینه

C:\Users\Public\Documents\Embarcadero\Studio\20.0\  PlatformSDKs


من خودم  sdk ها را تو درایو D ریختم و یک فایل بک اپ از ide گرفتم مسیر پیش فرض sdk ها را با یک ریستور به ide معرفی میکنم چون فایل های من تو درایو D

----------


## ebino1363

[QUOTE=pop_0098;2411876]در دلفی باید skd ها را دانلود کنید میتونید از بسته های sdk اندروید تو سایت های دانلود استفاده کنید

تو تنظیمات ide رفته و تنظیمات مسیر sdk های جدید را بهش معرفی کنید هیچ کار سختی نیست

دوست عزیز این کار را کردم اما توی لیست ای دی ای اصلا هیچ چیزی از اندروید اضافه نمیشه که انتخاب کنی و از اونجا مسیر بهش بدی حتی  خودم توی مسیرش کپی کدم اصلا فایده نداره

----------

